# Southern Ghost



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone got any proper reviews of their gear yet?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Anyone got any proper reviews of their gear yet?


 I've got some SG tren e coming in, just missed the post today actually and that's what it'll have been. Thinking I'll log the cycle actually. 500mg test 300mg tren e with 50mg ed oxy kicker..


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> I've got some SG tren e coming in, just missed the post today actually and that's what it'll have been. Thinking I'll log the cycle actually. 500mg test 300mg tren e with 50mg ed oxy kicker..


 Nice one. Just noticed their test pp/npp blend...

I want!!!

Lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Nice one. Just noticed their test pp/npp blend...
> 
> I want!!!
> 
> Lol


 Yeh I seen that too, they've got some interesting products.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

I want there inj superdrol . Any.one used it ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SG Mast E arrived this am.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> SG Mast E arrived this am.


 Using triumph mast e atm which is bang on but want to run 1g throughout summer so picked up some SG mast E as it's 300mg/ml.

in Thailand atm but its at home with a labmax test, going to labmax it on Sunday and post the results.


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> SG Mast E arrived this am.


 Have you pinned yet? Just wondering what the PIP is like (if any) with the SG products as its high concentration. Contemplating giving the lab a go if PIP isn't bad


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Used 8ml Tren E 300mg so far at 1ml tues/fri

Can't say it is any different to what I was running of WC Tren at 500mg weekly

Defo Tren though but without testing it can't say

Minimal sides, only slight sleep issues now and again and a bit warmer in bed at times


----------



## Jord1992 (May 5, 2015)

Im a few weeks into the sg tren e. Running 300mg with 600mg test e and its potent stuff. Weight creeping up, beating all previous weeks training logs. Veins everywhere even whilst bulking, night sweats pretty bad. Best ive used so far


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

1983wez said:


> Have you pinned yet? Just wondering what the PIP is like (if any) with the SG products as its high concentration. Contemplating giving the lab a go if PIP isn't bad


 Will be doing it later this am, will let you know.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jord1992 said:


> Im a few weeks into the sg tren e. Running 300mg with 600mg test e and its potent stuff. Weight creeping up, beating all previous weeks training logs. Veins everywhere even whilst bulking, night sweats pretty bad. Best ive used so far


 This is good news

View attachment IMG_1534.GIF


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

1983wez said:


> Have you pinned yet? Just wondering what the PIP is like (if any) with the SG products as its high concentration. Contemplating giving the lab a go if PIP isn't bad


 Pinned their tren e 300 and pip doesn't exist.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

1983wez said:


> Have you pinned yet? Just wondering what the PIP is like (if any) with the SG products as its high concentration. Contemplating giving the lab a go if PIP isn't bad


 Pinned on Sunday am, no pip whatsoever.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Did 1.5ml of their tren e this morning and no pain so far. Upped dose from 300mg to 450.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got some pretty nice pip going on now from 1.5ml of their tren e I did on Monday. My hip bone is actually sore to touch. Horrible sleep both nights since jabbing too.


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

sen said:


> Got some pretty nice pip going on now from 1.5ml of their tren e I did on Monday. My hip bone is actually sore to touch. Horrible sleep both nights since jabbing too.


 Where did you pin... Glute Max or ventro? Strange the hip bone is sore? Ibuprofen for you today then bud? I ordered 1 vial of Mast E to try first to see what the pip was like before stocking up, but I'll only do 1ml x2 a week. Hoping it arrives today. Hope the pain eases off for ya


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

1983wez said:


> Where did you pin... Glute Max or ventro? Strange the hip bone is sore? Ibuprofen for you today then bud? I ordered 1 vial of Mast E to try first to see what the pip was like before stocking up, but I'll only do 1ml x2 a week. Hoping it arrives today. Hope the pain eases off for ya


 2nd shot of Mast E for me today.

It's good stuff, Managed to knock a whole 5 seconds off my 100m sprint and my nob has grown 2" (nearly 4" now).

Not only that it's given me a brighter smile.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

1983wez said:


> Where did you pin... Glute Max or ventro? Strange the hip bone is sore? Ibuprofen for you today then bud? I ordered 1 vial of Mast E to try first to see what the pip was like before stocking up, but I'll only do 1ml x2 a week. Hoping it arrives today. Hope the pain eases off for ya


 I didn't quite hit upper outer glute, was a bit lower down but I've injected all the way down the outside of the glute in the past and been fine.

I did 0.5ml TM test400 with it so could be either of the 2 that's done it.

I'll soldier on though mate. Will be brand new again in a day or so.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> 2nd shot of Mast E for me today.
> 
> It's good stuff, Managed to knock a whole 5 seconds off my 100m sprint and my nob has grown 2" (nearly 4" now).
> 
> Not only that it's given me a brighter smile.


 4" YOU LUCKY BOY !!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Got their test enan 300 and mast enan 300. First shot this weekend, so will update then. It looks slick, though. not thick at all compared to other brands/oils.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I saw a vial of their tren on Facebook the other day and I've gotta say it looked like rust in a vial. Bright orange you wouldn't of caught me injecting it that's for sure


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Anyone got any proper reviews of their gear yet?


 4th pin in to NPP 600mg/week so I'll update when a bit further in. Bit of PIP which understandable if dosed anywhere near correct but totally usable.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've pinned nearly a full vial of the Tren 300mg at 1ml tues/fri

Zero PIP from any jab in glute and lats


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> I saw a vial of their tren on Facebook the other day and I've gotta say it looked like rust in a vial. Bright orange you wouldn't of caught me injecting it that's for sure


 Mine looks more like pee I can't wait to pin in


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

elliot1989 said:


> I saw a vial of their tren on Facebook the other day and I've gotta say it looked like rust in a vial. Bright orange you wouldn't of caught me injecting it that's for sure


 Why would the colour stop you injecting it??


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Just got a vial of their tren e and got 9 weeks cruise left. Killing me :rage:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been eying up their injectable superdrol.

Never used sdrol before...would 20mg ed for 3 weeks be OK?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Why would the colour stop you injecting it??


 Mate if you'd of seen it it looked awful like it was almost suspended in water. Looked complete sh*t


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> Mate if you'd of seen it it looked awful like it was almost suspended in water. Looked complete sh*t


 and what ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gymfreak2010 said:


> and what ?
> 
> View attachment 140619


 This stuff looks ****in immense!! Think it's been discontinued though??


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> This stuff looks ****in immense!! Think it's been discontinued though??


 I had to drop it after a week, made me sick,

only used on training days 50mg. pre WO

I literally had to stop the car quick after the gym to puke up,

I've still seen on one web site


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Heard good things. I'll be running the tren e at 750mg in a few weeks.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

gymfreak2010 said:


> and what ?
> 
> View attachment 140619


 Looks like rocket fuel  Ive seen it and I would be scared to use it


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

gregstm said:


> Looks like rocket fuel  Ive seen it and I would be scared to use it


 it was buddy


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

Using their test e 300 and it's g2g - also cheap


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Mate if you'd of seen it it looked awful like it was almost suspended in water. Looked complete sh*t


 Look at their tren base. Looks like Satan's last menstrual cycle, in a bottle.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I had to drop it after a week, made me sick,
> 
> only used on training days 50mg. pre WO
> 
> ...


 It's back in on TM mate. Cheaper now too. Probably cos no c**t dares use it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> Mate if you'd of seen it it looked awful like it was almost suspended in water. Looked complete sh*t


 Looks fine to me..

View attachment IMG_1543.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Looks fine to me..
> 
> View attachment 140626


 Mine looks f**k all like that!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

sen said:


> Probably cos no c**t dares use it.


 Wrong, wrong, wrong!!

Some c**t intends to use it very soon!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I had to drop it after a week, made me sick,
> 
> only used on training days 50mg. pre WO
> 
> ...


 50mg?? Do you mean 0.5ml??

I'm gonna order some of this s**t, it's just begging to be abused lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bollocks!!!

It's not in stock


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Mine looks f**k all like that!


 Shows it lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Shows it lol


 I'll get a pic when I get home mate. Working till 10.


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm Gonna give SG Test E 300 and Deca 400 a try and some TM T400. Hope it's g2g


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Ripped17 said:


> I'm Gonna give SG Test E 300 and Deca 400 a try and some TM T400. Hope it's g2g


 I've used few items taylormade is a small "lab" but there on par with the big boys that I've used on terms of service and quality of product , SG I have not tried but I doubt would risk selling dodgy stuff and ruin rep


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> Looks fine to me..
> 
> View attachment 140626


 Mine has a clear label and oil looks darker, more rusty orange


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

TaylorMade and SG are made by the same people - they just started a second brand (SG) with a different product range to entice people in. Just like BBW sell BBW products and Warrior products - both owned by BBW but a different product range.

I find it it funny how the 'SG guy' supposedly wrote that article on PIP saying to avoid high concentration gear, yet all SG products are high concentration LMAO.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> 50mg?? Do you mean 0.5ml??
> 
> I'm gonna order some of this s**t, it's just begging to be abused lol


 My bad, yes lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

sen said:


> It's back in on TM mate. Cheaper now too. Probably cos no c**t dares use it.


 never again !!


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> and what ?
> 
> View attachment 140619


 Ive got 2 vials of this stuff sitting in my cupboard sent from my source by mistake...i daren't look at it nevermind use it


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

nickc300 said:


> Ive got 2 vials of this stuff sitting in my cupboard sent from my source by mistake...i daren't look at it nevermind use it


 I can't wait to get my hands on some of this...looks ****in awesome.

End of the day it's really not much different to a test tren cycle with a pre workout chucked in...


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some of this...looks ****in awesome.
> 
> End of the day it's really not much different to a test tren cycle with a pre workout chucked in...


 Good luck to you mate. Sure there was a lad on here who was puking after every jab :lol: ruthless stuff.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

nickc300 said:


> Ive got 2 vials of this stuff sitting in my cupboard sent from my source by mistake...i daren't look at it nevermind use it


 Send it my way I'll dispose of it for you


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Send it my way I'll dispose of it for you


 Or it'll dispose of you :whistling:


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

I have some SG Mast e on the way and it's one of my favourite compunds and generally distinguish with good mast and bad... I think.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some of this...looks ****in awesome.
> 
> End of the day it's really not much different to a test tren cycle with a pre workout chucked in...


 Trust is in stock mate. Just been and had a look.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

kasabian19 said:


> TaylorMade and SG are made by the same people - they just started a second brand (SG) with a different product range to entice people in. Just like BBW sell BBW products and Warrior products - both owned by BBW but a different product range.
> 
> I find it it funny how the 'SG guy' supposedly wrote that article on PIP saying to avoid high concentration gear, yet all SG products are high concentration LMAO.


 Are you sure?

What's on sale on TM isn't the full range. He does "normal" dosed stuff also but why would TM sell that when his own stuff is normally dosed.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sen said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> What's on sale on TM isn't the full range. He does "normal" dosed stuff also but why would TM sell that when his own stuff is normally dosed.


 TM and SG are not the same Kasabian is talking crap mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> TM and SG are not the same Kasabian is talking crap mate.


 No, I thought not.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sen said:


> No, I thought not.


 @DLTBB has spoken to the SG guy


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> @DLTBB has spoken to the SG guy


 Dltbb probably is the SG guy! Every member on this board is probably the same person.

Seriously though, I imagine pretty much every lab is on here under some username or another.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sen said:


> Dltbb probably is the SG guy! Every member on this board is probably the same person.
> 
> Seriously though, I imagine pretty much every lab is on here under some username or another.


 Definitely not the same person but I think TM is the only source for SG gear other than SG himself.

The SG high concentration range is new and exciting and appeals to people who don't like injecting a large volume of oil, whether he recommends using low concentration gear or not to reduce PIP, why would he not produce it if it's going to be profitable and evoke interest? @kasabian19


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Definitely not the same person but I think TM is the only source for SG gear other than SG himself.
> 
> The SG high concentration range is new and exciting and appeals to people who don't like injecting a large volume of oil, whether he recommends using low concentration gear or not to reduce PIP, why would he not produce it if it's going to be profitable and evoke interest? @kasabian19


 Exactly. There's obviously a market for it. Loads use npp but the 100mg/ml thing puts me off.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't the guy who posted the 500mg EQ not say he sourced SG from somewhere else? TM don't or didn't stock 500mg at that time.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Type southern ghost steroids into Google and click images Hahaha!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Marketed by dltbb, cooked by frandeman


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont mind high concentrated gear even if it give some pip, saves me money and less pinning  after using DHB little pip is nothing


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Marketed by dltbb, cooked by frandeman


 cooked by frandeman? Fvck that I stay away :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Marketed by dltbb, cooked by frandeman


 It's actually cooked by Big Daddy Ste.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> It's actually cooked by Big Daddy Ste.


 I didn't have you pair down as partners.

He seems to have gone thank the lord. Hopefully it's a long custodial.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sen said:


> Type southern ghost steroids into Google and click images Hahaha!


 LOL your on there too mate hahaha.. and @Sphinkter and @MarkyMark lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Ive got 2 vials of this stuff sitting in my cupboard sent from my source by mistake...i daren't look at it nevermind use it


 YOLO


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> YOLO


 Death by tren isn't for me mate :death:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Death by tren isn't for me mate :death:


 End of WW2. A soldier is dying of typhoid. They bring a priest to give him last rites, the priest is done and the soldier says, I have one last wish. The priest asks him what it is:

'Please write on my tombstone that I died of syphilis and not of typhoid.'

The priest, confuses, asks why.

'Let history remember me dying as a f*cker and not dying as a sh*tter.'


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL your on there too mate hahaha.. and @Sphinkter and @MarkyMark lol


 And @Sharpy76 lol


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> End of WW2. A soldier is dying of typhoid. They bring a priest to give him last rites, the priest is done and the soldier says, I have one last wish. The priest asks him what it is:
> 
> 'Please write on my tombstone that I died of syphilis and not of typhoid.'
> 
> ...


 Haha very philosophical mate. 'Death by tren' i can see it now on a hench as f**k tombstone.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL your on there too mate hahaha.. and @Sphinkter and @MarkyMark lol


 Lol just seen this! Weird!


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

Just arrived today 

View attachment IMG_0177.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ripped17 said:


> Just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 140690


 How u dosing it G?


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

sen said:


> How u dosing it G?


 I am going to 2:1 ratio test over deca, my first try of Deca so lots of reading has told me to use this ratio, thoughts ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripped17 said:


> I am going to 2:1 ratio test over deca, my first try of Deca so lots of reading has told me to use this ratio, thoughts ?


 Thoughts are that ratio of test to deca is totally unimportant


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Thoughts are that ratio of test to deca is totally unimportant


 First time with Deca and not looking for Deca Dick lol hence seemingly 2:1 will keep that away, so are you saying that it's not as important to keep the test higher than the deca ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripped17 said:


> First time with Deca and not looking for Deca Dick lol hence seemingly 2:1 will keep that away, so are you saying that it's not as important to keep the test higher than the deca ?


 A trt dose of test should be enough to keep you're pecker up. Libido is sustained by controlling estrogen and prolactin...nothing to do with running test higher than deca.

150mg test with no aromatisation will keep Libido going better than 1g test with estrogen way out of whack.

Not suggesting you run low test but just using that example as a way to explain why ratio is not important


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> A trt dose of test should be enough to keep you're pecker up. Libido is sustained by controlling estrogen and prolactin...nothing to do with running test higher than deca.
> 
> 150mg test with no aromatisation will keep Libido going better than 1g test with estrogen way out of whack.
> 
> Not suggesting you run low test but just using that example as a way to explain why ratio is not important


 I have got arimidex and aromasin here to keep that in check so will probably up the deca then, thanks for the info


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ripped17 said:


> I am going to 2:1 ratio test over deca, my first try of Deca so lots of reading has told me to use this ratio, thoughts ?


 Dunno mate. 800/500 500/400. I do test higher but doesn't have to be 2:1 probably doesn't even have to be higher test, I just do it that way.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

sen said:


> Dunno mate. 800/500 500/400. I do test higher but doesn't have to be 2:1 probably doesn't even have to be higher test, I just do it that way.


 There's no way your body works on ratios like this.

Sex drive relies on our own natural hormones..test, estrogen, prolactin etc.

Our bodies aren't capable of registering a ratio of a compound that it doesn't even recognise. However how that compound alters our own natural hormones WILL effect libido..so it's all down to having enough test to support Sex drive (ie trt or above), and keeping estrogen and prolactin within range.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> There's no way your body works on ratios like this.
> 
> Sex drive relies on our own natural hormones..test, estrogen, prolactin etc.
> 
> Our bodies aren't capable of registering a ratio of a compound that it doesn't even recognise. However how that compound alters our own natural hormones WILL effect libido..so it's all down to having enough test to support Sex drive (ie trt or above), and keeping estrogen and prolactin within range.


 he never said it understood ratios

most ppl run higher test down to fact test is typically 250mg per ml and deca 200mg per ml , so most jab 2 of each it's all irrelevant anyway 500/400 is plenty though


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> he never said it understood ratios
> 
> most ppl run higher test down to fact test is typically 250mg per ml and deca 200mg per ml , so most jab 2 of each it's all irrelevant anyway 500/400 is plenty though


 Hmmm interesting. Well I pointed out that our bodies' don't recognise ratios as a way of answering the op's question...which was regarding the best ratio to use (I would have thought that was fairly obvious lol)

Personally, I don't let mg/ml dictate my cycle dosages...instead I choose which dosages I want to run, and if this can't be done by injecting 1, 2 or 3ml I have figured out that by using an extra .25 or 0.5 ml I can get the dosages I want. In fact everyone I know does it this way lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> he never said it understood ratios
> 
> most ppl run higher test down to fact test is typically 250mg per ml and deca 200mg per ml , so most jab 2 of each it's all irrelevant anyway 500/400 is plenty though


 That's exactly why. 2ml test 400 with 2ml deca 250

Or 2 ml of sus with 2 ml deca 200.

That's the absolute only reason I do it like that. Test and deca for me is the best stack for my libido. Test and tren on the other hand....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Looks fine to me..
> 
> View attachment 140626


 Iron oxide in here mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using the SG Test P 150mg/ml for 4 days. Initial observations - the oil is very smooth and thin, you can easily draw it out with an insulin pin and it gives a little bit of PIP but that is expected when it's 1.5 times the regular concentration, so far so good.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

sen said:


> Iron oxide in here mate.
> 
> View attachment 140705


 Same as mine, like nectar


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got my hands on some sg eq 500mg. 3 vials, 2 of them are labeled, 1 is blank. Think that one will be left alone.

Even swirling the oil around you can physically see that it's thinner


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

popeye1982 said:


> Got my hands on some sg eq 500mg. 3 vials, 2 of them are labeled, 1 is blank. Think that one will be left alone.
> 
> Even swirling the oil around you can physically see that it's thinner


 Doubt it means it's bad. Maybe a different batch and they ran out of labels? Possible used different solvents and/or oil in it.

DLTBB had a couple of vials of TM test base that had no labels on.


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> There's no way your body works on ratios like this.
> 
> Sex drive relies on our own natural hormones..test, estrogen, prolactin etc.
> 
> Our bodies aren't capable of registering a ratio of a compound that it doesn't even recognise. However how that compound alters our own natural hormones WILL effect libido..so it's all down to having enough test to support Sex drive (ie trt or above), and keeping estrogen and prolactin within range.


 What's your arimidex dosage to keep E in check, I'm looking at starting point of .5mg eod starting the day after 1st pin and then play it by ear from there


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ripped17 said:


> I am going to 2:1 ratio test over deca, my first try of Deca so lots of reading has told me to use this ratio, thoughts ?


 I'm currently on 600mg/week NPP and 300mg/week Test and my dick is more than fine so I think as long as your prolactin and estrogen are under control most people should be ok...

You forget how many people used to run no AI, no caber, etc. A lot of the deca dick type things got born into the world of broscience decades before we ran cycles like we do now and imo a lot of sides lot that can be mitigated these days through better understanding of compounds.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripped17 said:


> What's your arimidex dosage to keep E in check, I'm looking at starting point of .5mg eod starting the day after 1st pin and then play it by ear from there


 You need to go by your own experience mate. If you're not sure, then I'd start as low as possible...0.25eod then increase as you find necessary.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> I'm currently on 600mg/week NPP and 300mg/week Test and my dick is more than fine so I think as long as your prolactin and estrogen are under control most people should be ok...
> 
> You forget how many people used to run no AI, no caber, etc. A lot of the deca dick type things got born into the world of broscience decades before we ran cycles like we do now and imo a lot of sides lot that can be mitigated these days through better understanding of compounds.


 Probably people running deca with no test caused deca dick. I've never had problems. Test and deca probably my best stack when it comes to libido.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> Probably people running deca with no test caused deca dick. I've never had problems. Test and deca probably my best stack when it comes to libido.


 I think mainly it's just prolactin being too high (usually due to estrogen being too high).


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> You need to go by your own experience mate. If you're not sure, then I'd start as low as possible...0.25eod then increase as you find necessary.


 Ok will start at the .25 and increase as required. Thanks


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripped17 said:


> Ok will start at the .25 and increase as required. Thanks


 No worries mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> I think mainly it's just prolactin being too high (usually due to estrogen being too high).


 I've had gyno though when using test and deca plus letrozole but still never had deca dick.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> I've had gyno though when using test and deca plus letrozole but still never had deca dick.


 Yeh I think it's person dependant. High prolactin for me will just make me last longer in bed it doesn't really affect my libido but for some people they lose so much sensitivity in their dick it's hard to keep a boner.

Also if you were using letro you probably wouldn't have high prolactin would you? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Yeh I think it's person dependant. High prolactin for me will just make me last longer in bed it doesn't really affect my libido but for some people they lose so much sensitivity in their dick it's hard to keep a boner.
> 
> Also if you were using letro you probably wouldn't have high prolactin would you? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.


 I was getting gyno from somewhere though. Couldn't have been high E cos of the letrozole, surely?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> I was getting gyno from somewhere though. Couldn't have been high E cos of the letrozole, surely?


 Very unlikely.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Very unlikely.


 So must have been prolactin? Didn't negatively effect anything else though.

Gyno has had me puzzled since the early days.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> So must have been prolactin? Didn't negatively effect anything else though.
> 
> Gyno has had me puzzled since the early days.


 Might not have been prolactin either imo.

Gyno can be caused by lots of strange mechanisms and seems extremely person dependent. There is no reason Anadrol or Superdrol should give you gyno but yet in some people they do. According to most people there is no reason high prolactin should cause gyno but it definintely can in me.

Hormones are complicated AF and drugs in general are extremely person dependent.. Look at the side effects of any medication and you will see 10% of users report side effect X, 5% of users report side effect Y and 1% of users report side effect Z.


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

Pinned the test & SG Deca early this morning and so far no pip whatsoever, I did warm the oils first though lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ripped17 said:


> Pinned the test & SG Deca early this morning and so far no pip whatsoever, I did warm the oils first though lol


 I never get pip same day.


----------



## Ripped17 (Mar 28, 2017)

sen said:


> I never get pip same day.


 This time I followed all the tips to reduce pip so here's hoping


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Brianthebeef superb stories


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm starting a Cycle start of June I've already ordered my stuff in and it goes like this.

Southern Ghost Test Prop 150mg 1ml EOD

Southern Ghost NPP 200mg 1ml EOD

TM Anadrol 75mg ED

Gentech Winstrol 40mg

Anadrol and Winstrol will be ran for 25 days. I'm also supplementing vitamins and minerals so I don't crash on libido.

Vitamins

Cal + Vit D

5ug Vit D 100%

Cal 800mg 100%

Multi Vit + Iron

Vit A 800ug 100%

Vit D 10ug 200%

Vit E 20mg 166%

Vit C 120mg 150%

Vit B1 2.8mg 254%

Pantothenic Acid 12mg 200%

Iron 28mg 200%

Vit D3

4000iu

Omega 3 Fish Oil

EPA 1000mg 100%

HPA 250mg 100%

Think I'll be running 20mg of Nolvadex ED just to keep Eostrogen down and cycle will last 8-10 weeks.

Note 1 bottle of NPP was crystallised on delivery.

View attachment IMG_1004.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ryanb95 said:


> I'm starting a Cycle start of June I've already ordered my stuff in and it goes like this.
> 
> Southern Ghost Test Prop 150mg 1ml EOD
> 
> ...


 None of those vitamins will stop your libido crashing as you say, as this will be most likely due to raised E2. Nolva alone will also not help with this as it's only for gyno prevention, it doesn't actually bring E2 down.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> None of those vitamins will stop your libido crashing as you say, as this will be most likely due to raised E2. Nolva alone will also not help with this as it's only for gyno prevention, it doesn't actually bring E2 down.


 Ano ye I'm hoping to just block the E2 before it starts rising with the Nolva I've got Letro on hand if it gets too high


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ryanb95 said:


> Ano ye I'm hoping to just block the E2 before it starts rising with the Nolva I've got Letro on hand if it gets too high


 You're missing the point mate, nolva will only block it at the receptors in the breast tissue. You need an AI like adex or aromasin to stop it rising in the first place which I'm assuming it will given you're running 700mg npp and just over 500mg test a week. Nolva won't do s**t to prevent libido issues if E2 gets too high, not to mention other high E2 sides like high BP and bloat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ryanb95 said:


> Ano ye I'm hoping to just block the E2 before it starts rising with the Nolva I've got Letro on hand if it gets too high


 Big difference between SERM and AI

Looks like you've got confused or poor information


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Big difference between SERM and AI
> 
> Looks like you've got confused or poor information


 Arimidex then?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ryanb95 said:


> Arimidex then?


 Adex or aromasin are the common AI's used to control E2 on cycle.

Nolva is used on cycle to prevent the binding of estrogen but does nothing to control it. Useful if running dbol etc


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Adex or aromasin are the common AI's used to control E2 on cycle.
> 
> Nolva is used on cycle to prevent the binding of estrogen but does nothing to control it. Useful if running dbol etc


 Ye sweet, apart from that tho the cycle looks like a winner


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ryanb95 said:


> Ye sweet, apart from that tho the cycle looks like a winner


 Are you running anadrol at the start and winny at the end??


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Are you running anadrol at the start and winny at the end??


 No I'll be ringing both at start hence lower doses


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ryanb95 said:


> No I'll be ringing both at start hence lower doses


 Why??


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Any one feedback on the SG Mast E 300mg ?

I had an order in for other stuff and paid and was mix up with out of stock item so had to add mast e 300 last minute in place of another item. Gona run it on my next cycle but wont be for a few mths


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Enda said:


> Any one feedback on the SG Mast E 300mg ?
> 
> I had an order in for other stuff and paid and was mix up with out of stock item so had to add mast e 300 last minute in place of another item. Gona run it on my next cycle but wont be for a few mths


 just finishing my 4th vial and thinks its good but hard to judge anything when you run sh1tloads of tren with it...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've used a few products from the SG range now and they've all been decent.

Tren A 150, Test P 150, Mast P 150 and Test E 300 mainly - all worked as expected, I got some minor PIP when I first started using them but it's almost as if my body adapted to it, I stopped getting any PIP after a week or so without any changes to needle gauge size or injection technique. I mentioned this to SG and he said it could be something to do with the carrier oil, he uses a pharmaceutical grade MCT oil if I recall correctly.

I did a tester pin of DHB Cyp 200 a couple of days ago and that was quite sore, even with just 0.5ml of oil. I'm not surprised though because I've heard DHB 100 is sore.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Started sg npp 200 on Saturday and 2 jabs in. Tomorrow will be my first dose not mixed with tm test e though. Pip free when mixed. Lovely thin oil.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SG tren e doesn't give me pip any more after 5 jabs of hell. Odd.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

sen said:


> SG tren e doesn't give me pip any more after 5 jabs of hell. Odd.





DLTBB said:


> I've used a few products from the SG range now and they've all been decent.
> 
> Tren A 150, Test P 150, Mast P 150 and Test E 300 mainly - all worked as expected, I got some minor PIP when I first started using them but it's almost as if my body adapted to it, I stopped getting any PIP after a week or so without any changes to needle gauge size or injection technique. I mentioned this to SG and he said it could be something to do with the carrier oil, he uses a pharmaceutical grade MCT oil if I recall correctly.
> 
> I did a tester pin of DHB Cyp 200 a couple of days ago and that was quite sore, even with just 0.5ml of oil. I'm not surprised though because I've heard DHB 100 is sore.


 DLTBB reported similar as well, interesting how different oils react with different people


----------



## InsideOutside (Jan 21, 2017)

The SG 200 DHB definitely doesn't tickle.

This weeks quad shot felt alright going in but have woken up 48 hours post injection and I'm very sore.

first glute shot took 7-8 days to stop aching also. Sadly I think I'll drop the compound because running it and hobbling around is not ideal and it affects my training


----------



## InsideOutside (Jan 21, 2017)

The tren ace , Mast p and test e have all been wonderful


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

The Dh Cyp made my left glute very sore for about 3 day's

Was third jab, nothing before ?

Also felt shitty last 3 - 4 days after 3rd jab , not sure if test flu or was rundown. Will try again tomorrow and update of any reaction.


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

sen said:


> SG tren e doesn't give me pip any more after 5 jabs of hell. Odd.


 Upping my tren e dose from 200mg (thaiger) to 300mg (sg) tomorrow or monday so interesting to see if I'm immune to the pip lol

I was thinking of keeping the 200 tren e pw and increasing with 100mg of ace, incase the 300 dose don't agree with me, I can just drop it... good idea or just a mess around? Wouldn't be much hassle as I'll just use a slin in delts eod for the ace.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Upping my tren e dose from 200mg (thaiger) to 300mg (sg) tomorrow or monday so interesting to see if I'm immune to the pip lol
> 
> I was thinking of keeping the 200 tren e pw and increasing with 100mg of ace, incase the 300 dose don't agree with me, I can just drop it... good idea or just a mess around? Wouldn't be much hassle as I'll just use a slin in delts eod for the ace.


 Sounds pointless. Not to mention the fact that you would have to break the Tren A dose in to daily or EOD injections. Just increase the Tren E dose if anything. If you're absolutely fine with 200mg/week then I highly doubt 300mg/week is going to cause any major issues.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Upping my tren e dose from 200mg (thaiger) to 300mg (sg) tomorrow or monday so interesting to see if I'm immune to the pip lol
> 
> I was thinking of keeping the 200 tren e pw and increasing with 100mg of ace, incase the 300 dose don't agree with me, I can just drop it... good idea or just a mess around? Wouldn't be much hassle as I'll just use a slin in delts eod for the ace.


 I had zero PIP with the Tren E


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> Sounds pointless. Not to mention the fact that you would have to break the Tren A dose in to daily or EOD injections. Just increase the Tren E dose if anything. If you're absolutely fine with 200mg/week then I highly doubt 300mg/week is going to cause any major issues.


 Yeah 200 treating me well so far, only sides are night sweats/vivid dreams/anger and slight insomnia, which can deal with tbh, although its only been 3/4 weeks on tren. Thing thats bothering me is the gyno (puffy)... adex is now 0.5eod and 20mg nolva for the last 7/8 days, which is starting to reduce.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm on

NPP 800mg EW

Test Prop 600mg EW

Dbol 40mg ED

Anadrol 100mg ED

Methyl Tren 3mg EW

The Methyl Tren, NPP, and Test Prop are SG been on for 10 days started to get morning wood, and Methyl Tren is ruthless scarily strong and NPP not to sure how to gauge yet


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

My mate has just had his 3rd jab of test-e (first cycle 600mg). Very mild pip in both quads. 3rd has been absolutely pip free.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sen said:


> SG tren e doesn't give me pip any more after 5 jabs of hell. Odd.


 finally manned up?  lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

InsideOutside said:


> The SG 200 DHB definitely doesn't tickle.
> 
> This weeks quad shot felt alright going in but have woken up 48 hours post injection and I'm very sore.
> 
> first glute shot took 7-8 days to stop aching also. Sadly I think I'll drop the compound because running it and hobbling around is not ideal and it affects my training


 I have used dhb, found adding eq in the syringe helped alleviate pip.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Their Test E 300 is smooth as fck and PIP free (surprisingly!).


----------



## AlphaGuy (Aug 12, 2016)

Using SG tren e for about a week after using wc tren e and my trensomnia and tren sweats are at a all time high.

Maybe it's the hot weather but I'm ringing wet at night and pouring with sweat in gym.

This only really happened in the last week


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AlphaGuy said:


> Using SG tren e for about a week after using wc tren e and my trensomnia and tren sweats are at a all time high.
> 
> Maybe it's the hot weather but I'm ringing wet at night and pouring with sweat in gym.
> 
> This only really happened in the last week


 I went from WC to SG on my last cycle with Tren E.

Never noticed any difference


----------



## HDVik (May 16, 2017)

Shooting SG only;

0.5ml Tren A ED

0.5ml Mast P ED

0.4ml Test P ED

0.2/0.3 Tri Bolde (with 1:3 DHB C) E0D

so 1.6ml. Mainly glute, PIP almost every injection, frequently 24h later.

Shoot 0.9ml each pecs yesterday... influenced shoulder workout.

It seems good (totally 1.6g/week), some sides but not so hard. The only unaffordable side is PIP really.

Probably injection sites are overshooted but even in "virgin" tissue I've got PIP.

Just a curiosity. Mine gear has the regular color as the people show but a very different smell from other injectable I've ever used.

I will continue till the end of jabs but I think it's very difficult.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AlphaGuy said:


> Using SG tren e for about a week after using wc tren e and my trensomnia and tren sweats are at a all time high.
> 
> Maybe it's the hot weather but I'm ringing wet at night and pouring with sweat in gym.
> 
> This only really happened in the last week


 same. worst sleep ever this week. child waking up all night and I've been absolutely sweating to death. Feel terrible with the lack of sleep and heat. Working in a factory is unbearable in summer.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have used SG: mast e 300, test e 300, bold 500, and now tren a 150. Not a single complaint. As in, nothing. Oil is smooth. No PIP. And as far as the mast and test go, it does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone used their Test Prop 150mg?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

AlphaGuy said:


> Using SG tren e for about a week after using wc tren e and my trensomnia and tren sweats are at a all time high.
> 
> Maybe it's the hot weather but I'm ringing wet at night and pouring with sweat in gym.
> 
> This only really happened in the last week





sen said:


> same. worst sleep ever this week. child waking up all night and I've been absolutely sweating to death. Feel terrible with the lack of sleep and heat. Working in a factory is unbearable in summer.


 Times you both waking up? I'll go sleep at 10ish then wide awake 5ish tbh its not that bad but tren has slighly changed my sleep pattern. Also getting through 3 towels a night haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Times you both waking up? I'll go sleep at 10ish then wide awake 5ish tbh its not that bad but tren has slighly changed my sleep pattern. Also getting through 3 towels a night haha


 Finish work at 10. Bed 11ish. Child wakes up however many times then up any time between half 4 and 5. Was about half 3 other morning.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ryanb95 said:


> Anyone used their Test Prop 150mg?


 Yep, good to go.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Yep, good to go.


 How long before noticible signs?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ryanb95 said:


> How long before noticible signs?


 Of what?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> DLTBB reported similar as well, interesting how different oils react with different people


 First 5 jabs or so I couldn't even drive the fork lift truck at work I was in that much pain. Had some yesterday and can't even feel it.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Of what?


 Morning wood etc


----------



## HDVik (May 16, 2017)

Anyway judging from the results, gear seems gtg.

Folks in the gym see me better day by day, and tell me.

Probably the best feedback other than lab analisys.

I'll try to dilute or reduce the dose hoping a glute recovery.

But I've a good impression of these SG products, if only I will bear better...


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

ryanb95 said:


> I'm on
> 
> NPP 800mg EW
> 
> ...


 @ryanb95

How did you get on with the npp?


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

popeye1982 said:


> @ryanb95
> 
> How did you get on with the npp?


 Getting on quite well tbh mate think I'm on week 4 now need to check diary, Test P has hit me good my shoulders have exploded, the Methyl Tren is ruthless and made me swear like a pig and boosted my work rate in the gym, in terms of NPP I think I've got a lot of fullness around my shoulders and back but I don't really know how to gauge sides to determine whether it's actually working that greatly, I'm planning on upping both Test and NPP doses very soon @popeye1982


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

ryanb95 said:


> Getting on quite well tbh mate think I'm on week 4 now need to check diary, Test P has hit me good my shoulders have exploded, the Methyl Tren is ruthless and made me swear like a pig and boosted my work rate in the gym, in terms of NPP I think I've got a lot of fullness around my shoulders and back but I don't really know how to gauge sides to determine whether it's actually working that greatly, I'm planning on upping both Test and NPP doses very soon @popeye1982


 Thanks for the info @ryanb95

I'll be starting my cycle in a good few weeks. Planning on 400mg SG npp PW, 500mg SG test e PW, 50mg TM anadrol ed. Was thinking about adding in proviron or another option is 500mg SG eq PW as I already have some.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Drew27 said:


> I want there inj superdrol . Any.one used it ?


 why the injectable version? is there any benefit to it vs oral superdrol? (apart from liver toxicity) seems to me it works out way more expensive


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I've got some SG tren e coming in, just missed the post today actually and that's what it'll have been. Thinking I'll log the cycle actually. 500mg test 300mg tren e with 50mg ed oxy kicker..


 How was the tren e mate?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Devil said:


> How was the tren e mate?


 Vial is still sealed bud!

Didnt feel my current level of development warranted its use.. still got the oxys as well.

Im thinking of finishing 15-20 weeks test e then a short cut, then oxys either with npp or oxys then npp. Save the tren for next year so i can get more out of it.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Vial is still sealed bud!
> 
> Didnt feel my current level of development warranted its use.. still got the oxys as well.
> 
> ...


 Was looking at getting some SG Test-E, is it G2G?


----------



## MUN802 (Dec 1, 2015)

Currently running their test e at 600pw. IMO best lab out there. Smooth as f**k, no pip and less oil to inject win win.

Ran their tren before aswell, spot on.

View attachment IMG_2540.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Was looking at getting some SG Test-E, is it G2G?


 Yeh mate, well i havent noticed any difference changing from alpha test e to SG.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MUN802 said:


> Currently running their test e at 600pw. IMO best lab out there. Smooth as f**k, no pip and less oil to inject win win.
> 
> Ran their tren before aswell, spot on.
> 
> View attachment 146090


  Nice, get it in the pan lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh mate, well i havent noticed any difference changing from alpha test e to SG.


 Was running AP test-e for a while, but pretty sure my source was sending me the odd fake, strength and gains were all over the place month to month

Might give the SG a try


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Was running AP test-e for a while, but pretty sure my source was sending me the odd fake, strength and gains were all over the place month to month
> 
> Might give the SG a try


 I was running proper AP, indian made via thailand two rounds of bloods checked out across 2 different batch numbers so it was all gtg. SG is spot on imo.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I was running proper AP, indian made via thailand two rounds of bloods checked out across 2 different batch numbers so it was all gtg. SG is spot on imo.


 Some of mine was g2g, amazing gains very quickly, then you know when you start questioning if you're losing gains, and your moods aren't as positive as normal, signs something isn't quite right, strength is dropping, but by then it's already a few weeks into the bunk gear and a PITA basically having to start your cycle again and wait for the (hopefully) g2g gear to start doing it's stuff again

Changes sources anyway, not had a problem since


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

popeye1982 said:


> Thanks for the info @ryanb95
> 
> I'll be starting my cycle in a good few weeks. Planning on 400mg SG npp PW, 500mg SG test e PW, 50mg TM anadrol ed. Was thinking about adding in proviron or another option is 500mg SG eq PW as I already have some.


 I just stopped Anadrol as the lethargy off it was terrible!


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've now had EQ, Tren E and Deca from SG- minor pip but mixed in one syringe and seems to prevent it. In terms of quality, all seems good except I get night sweats despite cutting Tren back to 300mg a week. Usually only an issue when running over twice that.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I tried the DHB along with TM test. Persevered for 4 weeks then ended up throwing the DHB away. The pip was too much, would last 4-5 days and affected my workouts so seems pointless. Ordered some TM DHB to replace it and hoping this is less painful.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> I tried the DHB along with TM test. Persevered for 4 weeks then ended up throwing the DHB away. The pip was too much, would last 4-5 days and affected my workouts so seems pointless. Ordered some TM DHB to replace it and hoping this is less painful.


 Had a jab of dhb last Thursday, pip started Saturday. Pain stopped today. And the stuff I'm using is only dosed at 125mg/ml


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

sen said:


> Had a jab of dhb last Thursday, pip started Saturday. Pain stopped today. And the stuff I'm using is only dosed at 125mg/ml


 I thin' the issue is with the SG stuff rather than due to it being DHB. I believe they use BA in order to stop it crashing at 200mg. Probably didn't help that 8 shot 3ml if it in a single jab


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> I thin' the issue is with the SG stuff rather than due to it being DHB. I believe they use BA in order to stop it crashing at 200mg. Probably didn't help that 8 shot 3ml if it in a single jab


 I'm using rx labs. They use guaiacol. Guy said they have to dose it at 125 or it can be unusable.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

sen said:


> I'm using rx labs. They use guaiacol. Guy said they have to dose it at 125 or it can be unusable.


 Switched to TM now at 100. No problem or pip so far but works out more expensive and means big weekly jabs (2x4ml)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> Switched to TM now at 100. No problem or pip so far but works out more expensive and means big weekly jabs (2x4ml)


 Yeah can't win can you.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a few vials of their test /Npp blend southern ghost, have been sitting in a lunch box 3 months. Opened it today and the Fokin smell would blow yer head off lol

Some weird fruity chemical smell lol


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Judging by the smell I'd be doubting sg use mct oil, more like that shitty guaciol stuff


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Redser said:


> Judging by the smell I'd be doubting sg use mct oil, more like that shitty guaciol stuff


 Isn't mct the carrier? Guaiacol is a solvent isn't it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Redser said:


> Judging by the smell I'd be doubting sg use mct oil, more like that shitty guaciol stuff


 MCT is a carrier, the same as grape seed oil is. Guiacol is a solvent and used by labs in higher concentrations to stop it crashing.

Why is guiacol "shitty"? I've jabbed things with it, I didn't die. And no it's not toxic at the doses bodybuilders would use.


----------



## kybernaut88 (May 4, 2017)

Does someone use their injectable Halo? Love this compound, would interest me how strong this injectable version is?


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks good, although I'm very sceptical about their prices. Some prices are extreme low...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Looks good, although I'm very sceptical about their prices. Some prices are extreme low...


 That's the problem with some people on here. Always looking for the bad in everything. Labs aren't allowed to be less greedy than other labs or people get suspicious. Just take things as they appear. Use it and if it's s**t you've not lost much.

Theres a source selling pharma test e. They lowered the price by about 40% per amp and someone on here complained the price was too low so must be dodgy?

you can't fu**ing win.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

sen said:


> That's the problem with some people on here. Always looking for the bad in everything. Labs aren't allowed to be less greedy than other labs or people get suspicious. Just take things as they appear. Use it and if it's s**t you've not lost much.
> 
> Theres a source selling pharma test e. They lowered the price by about 40% per amp and someone on here complained the price was too low so must be dodgy?
> 
> you can't fu**ing win.


 Well, if someone wants to sell his brand new Ferrari for 2k, wouldn't you be sceptical? 

I've never seen so low prices but you're right, I should test it myself


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> Well, if someone wants to sell his brand new Ferrari for 2k, wouldn't you be sceptical?
> 
> I've never seen so low prices but you're right, I should test it myself


 What are you used to, resellers in the gym? Their prices are only a few quid lower than what people used to sell for. Remember you're buying direct from the person/people that brew it and not through an online reseller or some kid that's bought it online and added a few quid on.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Well, if someone wants to sell his brand new Ferrari for 2k, wouldn't you be sceptical?
> 
> I've never seen so low prices but you're right, I should test it myself


 Bit of a difference. A Ferrari doesn't cost a few quid to make!

Theres some f**kers out there but there's also some genuine people who aren't out to rip people off.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Any used the SG TTM long ester blend 400mg , 100mg Test E, 150mg Mast E, 150mg Tren E?


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

Are southern ghost any good, I've found a source not sure if legit but in the bio of the SG test e 300 it's very fancy..

'

Using a signature ultra thin pharmaceutical grade carbon 10 and carbon 8 fractionated medium chain triglycerides as the carrier. Providing superior compound stability but also resistance to oxidation and therefore protected from degradation.

All products are prepared under laminar flow HEPA filter air hoods, creating an ultra sterile enviroment'

Never seen anything like that lol.. they g2g?


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Drol said:


> What are you used to, resellers in the gym? Their prices are only a few quid lower than what people used to sell for. Remember you're buying direct from the person/people that brew it and not through an online reseller or some kid that's bought it online and added a few quid on.


 A pretty reliable online source (doesn't get much support on here) but it does what it has to do.

If the quality is good, I'm willing to pay a bit more. If I could get the Same quality for half the price then I'm in


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> MCT is a carrier, the same as grape seed oil is. Guiacol is a solvent and used by labs in higher concentrations to stop it crashing.
> 
> Why is guiacol "shitty"? I've jabbed things with it, I didn't die. And no it's not toxic at the doses bodybuilders would use.


 Ah okay I thought it was a carrier, I've heard so many bad things about it that I'm put off it completely, don't think I'll use that gear now.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Discussion of aas prices is clearly against board rules so please stop doing so.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Discussion of aas prices is clearly against board rules so please stop doing so.


 I'm sorry, wasn't sure since I'm new. I'll edit it


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Nice one. Just noticed their test pp/npp blend...
> 
> I want!!!
> 
> Lol


 I like the sound of that blend..what my each compound is it? Hopefully sphinx being one out soon


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lewwwiss said:


> Are southern ghost any good, I've found a source not sure if legit but in the bio of the SG test e 300 it's very fancy..
> 
> '
> 
> ...


 You must have been living on another planet if you've only just found that seller.

In fact, I bet people on Saturn use that same guy.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

1983wez said:


> Have you pinned yet? Just wondering what the PIP is like (if any) with the SG products as its high concentration. Contemplating giving the lab a go if PIP isn't bad


 Everytime I jabbed the Dhcp Cyp , it was makin me ill. Apparently it can be mixed with grapeseed oil to help ?


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Damo1980 said:


> Any used the SG TTM long ester blend 400mg , 100mg Test E, 150mg Mast E, 150mg Tren E?


 About to start a blast on test e deca next month, will update


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewwwiss said:


> Yeah I'm new to the whole online ordering game, I ordered off a well known top rated one on eroids which was really expensive then found a triumph reseller. Only just found these guys as I think I may have a bad batch of triumph tbh..


 Why, what are you using? Not heard a bad thing about them tbh.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Guaiacol... according to Wikipedia the compound contributes to the flavor of many compounds; e.g., whiskey[5] and roasted coffee.

And also pheromones....

Guaiacol is produced in the gut of desert locusts, _Schistocerca gregaria_, by the breakdown of plant material. This process is undertaken by the gut bacterium _Pantoea agglomeransa_ (Enterobacter). It is one of the main components of the pheromones that cause locust swarming.

That explains my Summer 2017. Thank you RX Labs.

...

On a more serious note, I'm a bit torn on the next cycle... RX or SG. Two more weeks of PCT and five months of... being natty before I pin again.

Also intersted in SG TTM feedback.


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

sen said:


> What's up with it?


 Just not feeling much... been on there NPP around 4 weeks now and haven't felt or seen any difference, if anything I feel worse. Using there test e atm and again not feeling much, my libido has gone down not completely but not like it was and I just don't feel as good as I did before switching to triumph. Maybe the NPP isn't agreeing with me, I'm due a blood test tomo night so will definitely see soon enough if I'm right or not.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lewwwiss said:


> Just not feeling much... been on there NPP around 4 weeks now and haven't felt or seen any difference, if anything I feel worse. Using there test e atm and again not feeling much, my libido has gone down not completely but not like it was and I just don't feel as good as I did before switching to triumph. Maybe the NPP isn't agreeing with me, I'm due a blood test tomo night so will definitely see soon enough if I'm right or not.


 Which NPP ? The 200mcg/ml or the blend ? Whats ur cycle ?

The SG NPP has gotten good reviews on here and im starting it on the end of this month.


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

Enda said:


> Which NPP ? The 200mcg/ml or the blend ? Whats ur cycle ?
> 
> The SG NPP has gotten good reviews on here and im starting it on the end of this month.


 Triumph npp 150/ml... not slating triumph as they are highly regarded on this forum but just think from what I'm feeling maybe I got a bad batch. Shitty raws which is out of there control etc. Like I said blood test due tomorrow so will know more for sure then


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lewwwiss said:


> Just not feeling much... been on there NPP around 4 weeks now and haven't felt or seen any difference, if anything I feel worse. Using there test e atm and again not feeling much, my libido has gone down not completely but not like it was and I just don't feel as good as I did before switching to triumph. Maybe the NPP isn't agreeing with me, I'm due a blood test tomo night so will definitely see soon enough if I'm right or not.


 Using an AI?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

sen said:


> Using an AI?


 Could need caber aswell with NPP as it raises progesterone


----------



## kybernaut88 (May 4, 2017)

I had the Test/NPP Blend and TestBase from SG and both were g2g + no pip or anything! Hope someone tests the Halotestin inject  20-30mg real Halo (oral) makes me feel

i could do absolut anything, but its really really hard to find good and accuratly dosed Halotestin.


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewwwiss said:


> Just not feeling much... been on there NPP around 4 weeks now and haven't felt or seen any difference, if anything I feel worse. Using there test e atm and again not feeling much, my libido has gone down not completely but not like it was and I just don't feel as good as I did before switching to triumph. Maybe the NPP isn't agreeing with me, I'm due a blood test tomo night so will definitely see soon enough if I'm right or not.


 What were you using before? I've just got 6 vials of Test e I hope it's good hahah


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

sen said:


> Using an AI?


 Adex at 1mg every 3 days


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

Drol said:


> What were you using before? I've just got 6 vials of Test e I hope it's good hahah


 Was using sis labs before.. turned into a horny little bastard. It still might be good, It might be another issue , bloods will tell shortly..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lewwwiss said:


> Was using sis labs before.. turned into a horny little bastard. It still might be good, It might be another issue , bloods will tell shortly..


 I wouldn't judge gear on good/bad libido. I've never used triumph npp or test but I'm sure if there was a s**t batch out, it would be all over the forum. No lab can make a s**t batch without being pulled up on here.


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

sen said:


> I wouldn't judge gear on good/bad libido. I've never used triumph npp or test but I'm sure if there was a s**t batch out, it would be all over the forum. No lab can make a s**t batch without being pulled up on here.


 Thinking of dropping the NPP out if bloods come back ok.... maybe doesn't agree with me I don't know.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on guys.

First price discussion, now I'm deleting posts that name or quote sites which link to steroid sources. Last chance before the ban hammer comes out.

Get a grip.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?do=embed


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm on test 300 and npp 200 just now and for the last five weeks with SG.

Running it 750test 550 npp and to be honest there's no Pip, but it's not anything like Jan when I ran tm test and npp at lower dose. Looks the part, doesn't cause me probs but libido isn't what it was (could be the npp is too high) and I'm running a low dose ai, same brand as when I did tm stuff Jan and Feb, same mg each week.

So basically I've given them a go but as yet I wouldn't say that I could recommend or use again, I think I'll go back to tm. I've already bought ttm400 so going to run that at 2ml per week for a bit and see how that goes after this.


----------



## kybernaut88 (May 4, 2017)

stewedw said:


> I'm on test 300 and npp 200 just now and for the last five weeks with SG.
> 
> Running it 750test 550 npp and to be honest there's no Pip, but it's not anything like Jan when I ran tm test and npp at lower dose. Looks the part, doesn't cause me probs but libido isn't what it was (could be the npp is too high) and I'm running a low dose ai, same brand as when I did tm stuff Jan and Feb, same mg each week.
> 
> So basically I've given them a go but as yet I wouldn't say that I could recommend or use again, I think I'll go back to tm. I've already bought ttm400 so going to run that at 2ml per week for a bit and see how that goes after this.


 If libido is the problem, then introduce proviron 50-100mg/ed to your stack -problem solved and you free up more test on top!


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

kybernaut88 said:


> If libido is the problem, then introduce proviron 50-100mg/ed to your stack -problem solved and you free up more test on top!


 Any shittt sides in proviron?


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I've thought about adding Proviron however it's odd that this would start when I've used these meds before etc. Gym wise the gains or decent, but not as good as last time with another brand. I'll keep plodding along for he next five weeks before changing meds.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

stewedw said:


> I'm on test 300 and npp 200 just now and for the last five weeks with SG.
> 
> Running it 750test 550 npp and to be honest there's no Pip, but it's not anything like Jan when I ran tm test and npp at lower dose. Looks the part, doesn't cause me probs but libido isn't what it was (could be the npp is too high) and I'm running a low dose ai, same brand as when I did tm stuff Jan and Feb, same mg each week.
> 
> So basically I've given them a go but as yet I wouldn't say that I could recommend or use again, I think I'll go back to tm. I've already bought ttm400 so going to run that at 2ml per week for a bit and see how that goes after this.


 I've ran test at 500 and libido been a million times better than it was when using same lab at 800mg. You need to get your AI dose right too or that will affect libido and other s**t.

Libido is a s**t way of judging gear especially when your doses aren't the same as last time.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Libido as side, strength, gains, hunger etc all better when I used earlier this year. I went as far as saying "this is all I'll ever need to run again" after trying npp for the first time in jan. This time round I would say things are slowly moving up, not even half the rate. Like I say, I'll keep going as just started a new bottle of each, got sent sust 300 in error so will see if that with the npp for the mast month does the trick.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

stewedw said:


> Libido as side, strength, gains, hunger etc all better when I used earlier this year. I went as far as saying "this is all I'll ever need to run again" after trying npp for the first time in jan. This time round I would say things are slowly moving up, not even half the rate. Like I say, I'll keep going as just started a new bottle of each, got sent sust 300 in error so will see if that with the npp for the mast month does the trick.


 Which lab you use last time?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

stewedw said:


> Libido as side, strength, gains, hunger etc all better when I used earlier this year. I went as far as saying "this is all I'll ever need to run again" after trying npp for the first time in jan. This time round I would say things are slowly moving up, not even half the rate. Like I say, I'll keep going as just started a new bottle of each, got sent sust 300 in error so will see if that with the npp for the mast month does the trick.


 You cant expect to use the same compound at the same doses and expect the same results.. if you're bigger and stronger now you either have to up the dose or accept that the gains will be slower.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You cant expect to use the same compound at the same doses and expect the same results.. if you're bigger and stronger now you either have to up the dose or accept that the gains will be slower.


 Used tm before.

I was ill in June, dropped 10kg so not bigger pre bulk than Jan unfortunately. Had been cruising since March and in fairness I've ran 3, 500mg test only cycles from my first cycle to one a few years later and when I start them from a cruise or rebound from a cut you tend to grow quickly at first, strength too. So this time I haven't, it's feedback on the lab as the thread states. It's a higher dose, and I'm eating more. So all things considered in my experience I doubt I'll use again. Zero Pip, nice packaging, decent price. That's a fair enough review.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

stewedw said:


> Used tm before.
> 
> I was ill in June, dropped 10kg so not bigger pre bulk than Jan unfortunately. Had been cruising since March and in fairness I've ran 3, 500mg test only cycles from my first cycle to one a few years later and when I start them from a cruise or rebound from a cut you tend to grow quickly at first, strength too. So this time I haven't, it's feedback on the lab as the thread states. It's a higher dose, and I'm eating more. So all things considered in my experience I doubt I'll use again. Zero Pip, nice packaging, decent price. That's a fair enough review.


 Fair play.

I hope youre wrong though cause ive got 10 vials of test 300 lol.

To be fair im on my 3/4 week since switching from alpha and i feel the same, and that was legit, got bloods to confirm. Ill post my bloods up when i get them which will paint a good picture for how the test is dosed.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

If its any consolation I've used tm test three times solo. And used a few blends. The last time I ran it solo I wasn't seeing any effects from it (if I recall there was a thread about it a few months ago asking if it was underdosed) so I know it can happen and don't think it reflects badly on a lab when the odd batch isn't as good. I fed that back to the supplier who gave me the new label, new top batch to try for free and it was back to being good so can't complain at service. Here s hoping it's a one off mate.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Any feedback on the SG Deca 400?

Nicely dosed for a High Deca upcoming winter bulk


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair play.
> 
> I hope youre wrong though cause ive got 10 vials of test 300 lol.
> 
> To be fair im on my 3/4 week since switching from alpha and i feel the same, and that was legit, got bloods to confirm. Ill post my bloods up when i get them which will paint a good picture for how the test is dosed.


 It's the same raws I wouldn't worry


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drol said:


> It's the same raws I wouldn't worry


 How do you know that?


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Bump- any recent reviews/feedback on SG gear?

Been looking at test base/injectable adrol but since I'm a student, I rather not throw my money away for bunk/ underdosed gear (if so)


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm using the rip blend 250 right now. Good stuff


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> Bump- any recent reviews/feedback on SG gear?
> 
> Been looking at test base/injectable adrol but since I'm a student, I rather not throw my money away for bunk/ underdosed gear (if so)


 Their TTM and Sdrol g2g


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Lewwwiss said:


> Was using sis labs before.. turned into a horny little bastard. It still might be good, It might be another issue , bloods will tell shortly..


 How were the blood results, all these different labs are getting mixed reviews, some being pushed hard as excellent and others not pushing having clear issues. We need clear random tests done to prove anything solid, anyone can say it's good or not, and test a good vial compared to mass produced s**t mixes and doses, someone random has to step up and get us a decent stable lab for good

i can get some labmax testing kits to prove it is what it says, but won't prove how much mg per ml.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Deltz123 said:


> Bump- any recent reviews/feedback on SG gear?
> 
> Been looking at test base/injectable adrol but since I'm a student, I rather not throw my money away for bunk/ underdosed gear (if so)


 the test base is good and doesn't have horrible chemicals like other test bases have,but it is only 50mg/ml becase of this,so depending on dose needed alot of oil is used.Depends if that trade off is worth it to you


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> the test base is good and doesn't have horrible chemicals like other test bases have,but it is only 50mg/ml becase of this,so depending on dose needed alot of oil is used.Depends if that trade off is worth it to you


 How much did you use?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Bump- any recent reviews/feedback on SG gear?
> 
> Been looking at test base/injectable adrol but since I'm a student, I rather not throw my money away for bunk/ underdosed gear (if so)


 Found all there gear quite pippy. Tren felt weaker than other tren I've tried at the same dose. But I know that's not really a definitive answer.

On there test and npp currently. Going well.

I've stocked up on triumph next instead of SG again so take that as you will.

Its decent, really thin oil, but cheaper labs available. If you wanna spend the little extra then go for it!

The npp did come crashed so there's definitely hormone in there.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Deltz123 said:


> How much did you use?


 I personally wouldnt take under 150mg of any labs base,I don't know your experience with base but 100mg may be fine for you.it certainly feels cleaner to use sg and not like an injection of tcp like some labs


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> I personally wouldnt take under 150mg of any labs base,I don't know your experience with base but 100mg may be fine for you.it certainly feels cleaner to use sg and not like an injection of tcp like some labs


 I have no experience with base or suspension. I was planning 100mg-125mg pre workout. Having that amount in your system within hours seems to be sufficient (if dosed correctly).

Why would you pin at least 150mg? Underdosed?


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Deltz123 said:


> I have no experience with base or suspension. I was planning 100mg-125mg pre workout. Having that amount in your system within hours seems to be sufficient (if dosed correctly).
> 
> Why would you pin at least 150mg? Underdosed?


 I have used base alot and i feel you build a tolerance to it,100mg should be fine for first go,that will definitely increase your strength


----------



## Marcaca (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi, has anyone tried and experience the primobolan from SG, is it real or fake? Thanks a lot


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm also curious as to recent reviews of SG test E 300 and also their Tren ACE.

wanting to add 10 weeks Tren to finish my cycle with and choices are

SG

Dimension ( hoping the source is real )

and obviously TM


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Both are gtg. I've just come to the end of a wee eighter wee SG test 300 and npp 200 (ran 600/400) and swapped to 300 test and ace for a week until the TTM mix arrives. If anything I'd say the 100mg/ml ace is overdosed. I take a half ml m w and a ml Fri. Plenty of you ask me lol


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

stewedw said:


> Both are gtg. I've just come to the end of a wee eighter wee SG test 300 and npp 200 (ran 600/400) and swapped to 300 test and ace for a week until the TTM mix arrives. If anything I'd say the 100mg/ml ace is overdosed. I take a half ml m w and a ml Fri. Plenty of you ask me lol


 The 300 test is under dosed by half according to my bloods last month.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> The 300 test is under dosed by half according to my bloods last month.


 Really? I had bloods done on 900 test (sustanon) last month and my test was through the roof. Still on 300mg of sust a week at the moment and feeling good.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Really? I had bloods done on 900 test (sustanon) last month and my test was through the roof. Still on 300mg of sust a week at the moment and feeling good.


 Yep. 300 test e gave results you wpuld expect on 125-150mg. And I'm an SG fanboy. Proper disappointed with them.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Yep. 300 test e gave results you wpuld expect on 125-150mg. And I'm an SG fanboy. Proper disappointed with them.


 Currently on there test e, definitely wouldn't say was underdosed


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Yep. 300 test e gave results you wpuld expect on 125-150mg. And I'm an SG fanboy. Proper disappointed with them.


 What nmol reading was it for you bud? I'm interested to see how they compare to mine


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Currently on there test e, definitely wouldn't say was underdosed


 I used SG test e 300 for at least two years. Was perfect for ages, as my 4x a year bloos work shows. This latest batch, also shown by bloodwork, is underdosed by a bit less than half. Period.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> What nmol reading was it for you bud? I'm interested to see how they compare to mine


 I posted it up in my log mate. I'll dig the medichecks pdf out tomorrow.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I used SG test e 300 for at least two years. Was perfect for ages, as my 4x a year bloos work shows. This latest batch, also shown by bloodwork, is underdosed by a bit less than half. Period.


 Maybe so I'm not disputing that... simply telling you the Sg test e that I'm injecting at the moment is definitely not underdosed.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Maybe so I'm not disputing that... simply telling you the Sg test e that I'm injecting at the moment is definitely not underdosed.


 Based on blood work?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Based on blood work?


 Based on the fact I'd know if my test was 450mg lower than it should be.

because you have a bottle of Sg test e that's underdosed, doesn't mean every bottle of Sg test e in existence is underdosed.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I posted it up in my log mate. I'll dig the medichecks pdf out tomorrow.


 Yes please mate, that would be very useful, as my bloods are coming back similar from previous ones.

Good log by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

arbffgadm100 said:


> The 300 test is under dosed by half according to my bloods last month.


 Which batch was it. ??


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Will2309 said:


> Which batch was it. ??


 See my log for details and discussion.


----------



## TT350Z (May 24, 2018)

Done 2 jabs of their test e and tren e.

Heartburn kicking in lol.


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

I rate SG highly, had no issues with the gear whatsoever. Anyone got any feedback for recent batch of the NPP? What dosages do you guys like?

Also, does anyone know if the injectable orals they offer are still capable of affecting liver function? Obviously you avoid the first pass by nature of it being an injection, but does anyone know for sure if the inject orals will f**k liver enzymes like the orals can?


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

CHRIS GW said:


> I rate SG highly, had no issues with the gear whatsoever. Anyone got any feedback for recent batch of the NPP? What dosages do you guys like?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the injectable orals they offer are still capable of affecting liver function? Obviously you avoid the first pass by nature of it being an injection, but does anyone know for sure if the inject orals will f**k liver enzymes like the orals can?


 They will f**k it to a lesser degree than the oral version


----------



## Undeadmcdonald74 (Aug 20, 2018)

so how did it turn out with that 032017 SG test e 300 batch? same batch but only one person had issues with it being under dosed?


----------

